
Map homunculus (2014) - ingve
https://simblob.blogspot.com/2014/05/map-homunculus.html
======
Hupriene
I think that this is generally bad advice. It results in worlds that feel more
like a series of zoo enclosures than a living world. Cities built around this
concept end up feeling more like an amusement park than a place where people
live and work.

I think this misses the point that when we tell the story of little red riding
hood, we still say that she walked for a long time in the woods. We just don't
describe it in detail. It's still important that it be true, however as that
is part of what makes going into the forest perilous. The same sort of thing
can be implemented in open world games by means of various fast travel
mechanisms. Ideally they should be sufficiently easy to use, such that that
player is bored, but sufficiently restrictive such that the meaning of
distance is preserved.

~~~
emmelaich
I'm pretty sure you're agreeing with the thesis, despite your initial
sentence.

~~~
nerdponx
Their point is that shrinking space does not have the same effect as shrinking
time, and that the former makes the world feel unrealistically small.

------
philsnow
Movies like _The Scent of Green Papaya_ and _2001: A Space Odyssey_ use this
idea, but in reverse: the directors chose to have uncomfortably long sequences
where the viewer notices that not much has happened in the last several
minutes of viewing time, and it imparts on the viewer the desired sense (of
loneliness, of boredom).

------
bwestergard
The Russian formalist school of literary criticism had terms for "story time"
and "reader time":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabula_and_syuzhet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fabula_and_syuzhet)

------
kikoreis
(2014)

Fascinating -- particularly the change in Ultima maps that I had never quite
internalized. It's also interesting how analogous this is to real life, where
attention to situations modifies our perception of time passing.

------
myWindoonn
One of the most famous epics, the Odyssey, does this to great effect. Twenty
years, and we are shown only the highlights reel.

